# Корсет при грыже грудного отдела. Иду в поход на байдарке



## Антон86 (3 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте!
У меня 2 грыжи в грудном отделе позвоночника, появились пол года назад.  На данный момент никаких симптомов не испытываю. Хочу поехать в поход на байдарках( без экстрима, обычное плавание). Боюсь, как это может сказаться на моей спине. Скажите, есть ли смысл купить для этого корсет для грудного отдела? Если да, то посоветуйте какой именно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2014)

Корсет не нужен.
Нужна привычка к нагрузкам характерным для похода на байдарке.
А значит ЛФКи физические тренировки.


----------



## Антон86 (15 Июл 2014)

Спасибо! Сходил великолепно. Со спиной все ОК!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июл 2014)

Теперь готовимся к новому походу.
В спортзал!


----------

